# Who's a NEMBA member?



## MR. evil (Jul 31, 2009)

I just had to renew my NEMBA membership, got me wondering how many here are members?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2009)

I was for a year last year, but neglected to renew this past fall..


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 31, 2009)

I am as of a few weeks ago.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 31, 2009)

In addition to supporting a good org, my bike shop givese a 10% discount on all parts and or bikes for being a member. The membership pays for itself 5 fold every year. Atleast in my case.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 4, 2009)

*...and yet another secret society...;-)(I'm a member of)*

NEM*tn*B*ushwacking*A*ssoc* .    Yearly membership is pretty cheap...but there aren't too many members so far;-)


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 4, 2009)

that name is a little too close to NAMBLA...


----------



## Talisman (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm a NEMBA member and enjoy being a trail ambassador, the fiestas and the trail work days.


----------



## dmc (Aug 4, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> that name is a little too close to NAMBLA...



here we go again...   :roll:


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 4, 2009)

dmc said:


> here we go again...   :roll:



oh, was this already hashed out?  Sorry... don't remember.

actually I was just kidding,,,  should put a smiley...


----------



## powhunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Nope just the C.L.I.T.S...and damn proud of it


----------

